# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  Avatar Robot, telepresence robot, Honda Motor Co., Inc., Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Honda Motor Co.

ASIMO, humanoid robot

----------


## Airicist

Honda Avatar Robot

Sep 30, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Honda Avatar Robot AI supported remote control

Sep 30, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Honda announces plans to build electric VTOLs and telepresence robots"
The company also seeks to expand its presence in the space industry.

by Andrew Tarantola
September 30, 2021

----------

